# Happy Birthday SpectreTTM



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yo, Tom! The big 5-0! Happy birthday my friend - have a great day and year ahead!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spectre!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy big 50 this now makes you a seasoned haunter have a great day


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, SpectreTTM!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday SpectreTTM!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday...make it scary!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Spectre!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spectre!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Spectre!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Spectre!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday SpectreTTM!! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!!*


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday SpectreTTM.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Tom!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Guys.

I spent the day the only way to spend your birthday, working on Props.

Digging holes for my Axworthy ghost poles. ;-)


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy b-day!


----------

